# como hacer panel solar?



## yercohc (Sep 28, 2007)

Quisiera hacer un panel solar que pueda producir una energía suficiente para ser utilizada en un domicilio, cualquier opinión sobre este tema se los agradeciera bastante.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 28, 2007)

No pretendo desilusionar ni amargar a nadie pero...

Aunque no soy un experto en el tema tengo entendido que hacer células fotovoltaicas esta muy lejos del alcance de la gente común. Hay gente especializada que se dedica al tema y venden los proyectos bien armados. Un domicilio consume mucha energía como para hacerla de un modo "casero" Lo más que he visto aprovechar la energía solar con poca tecnología es precalentando agua para diferentes usos.

Una célula fotovoltaica requiere no solo la parte del bimetal (costoso de por si) además la parte óptica, el montaje de placas en si y la instalación para que sean efectivas.

Yo tenía unos modelos de células fotovoltaicas experimentales pero eran solo a titulo experimental y didáctico. Si quieres alimentar toda una casa, me parece que deberás comprar unos buenos paneles. No se que expectativas tenias y cuales son tus conocimientos como para  poder emprender un proyecto así. Cualquier cosa estaremos dispuestos a colaborarte.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 29, 2007)

Panel solar a 1 USD por Watt (en inglés)


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 29, 2007)

Interesante link Nilfred. Curioso uso del telururo de cadmio. El diseño esta muy bueno, al ser multicapa y no por lineas. Como decia antes no es algo que uno haga en sus ratos libres.
Saludos


----------



## Padrino (Feb 10, 2009)

Bueno, el asunto de una celda fotovoltaica casera, ya está más que delimitado: a menos que se cuente con un laboratorio de fabricación de obleas de silicio, olvídalo.

La energía solar es un tema muy interesante, sobre todo en esta coyuntura histórica de búsqueda de energías renovables, pero también es una tecnología que no está al alcance de todos, a veces, ni como posibilidad.

Para una serie de proyectos de robótica recreativa (los famosos BEAM) he estado buscando hasta el cansancio un proveedor de celdas solares en mi país (México), pero las ofertas están lejos de mis necesidades (celdas pequeñas y ligeras) y de mi presupuesto. Créeme que yo sería el primero en regocijarme con la posibilidad de hacer una "celda fotovoltaica casera".


----------



## jaime07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Trabajo ensamblando lamparas que cargan con paneles solares, como dicen algunos hacer un panel diría yo casi imposible porque necesitas al tecnología, al menos para laminar el silicio. Así es que eso de querer hacer una panel solar casero es casi iluso. Bye Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 10, 2009)

Una sugerencia....

No seria un poco mas "viable" hacer un generador eólico.  creo que tal vez eso si estaría mas a la mano de algunos.  hay unos veleros que usan esos,  y no son de gran volumen 

En fin , solo es una sugerencia.

En unos cursos que tome,  me dijeron una cosa que debe ser muy cierta:  "el uso de la energía solar es mas cara que la que te ofrece tu compañía de luz".  el uso de paneles solares se usa en poblados donde no es posible que llegue los postes de distribución de energía eléctrica. Me imagino que es porque las baterías tiene un tiempo de vida útil corta.  ademas que pues tienes que comprar todo lo necesario (lamparas, bombas, etc etc) que funcionen con el voltaje de las baterías.  claro que se pudiera pensar en un inversor, pero también es una inversión en $$$$$ y ademas pierdes un poco de energía al hacer la conversión.  

suerte.


----------



## reloader (Abr 29, 2009)

Interesante el tema, aparte del panel necesitaras un servo motor para redireccionar el panel a ala dirección del sol , aparte necesitas una buena cantidad de baterías como para tener a tu hogar con consumo de las baterías sin consumir los 220v de la linea externa, así consumes las baterías cargadas mientras que las restantes se cargan. Aparte tiene que hacer oscilar la tensión de 220 DC a AC ya que eso es lo que consumen los electrodomésticos lo puedes hacer con PWM y un filtro para formarla, aparte necesitas un banco de condensadores para eliminar la corriente reactiva que consumen los motores y creo (no estoy seguro) que las baterías no entregan esa corriente.

Ahora con presupuesto en baterías es algo alta, junto con el panel; la parte de control es algo sencillo no muy complicado para oscilar puedes usar un ejemplo de Puente "H" de transistores para hacer oscilar de DC a AC pero en vez de transistor PNP usa IGBT`s que están diseñados para este tipo de trabajo en potencia.


----------



## ronces (Mar 2, 2010)

Lo mejor es comprar los paneles ya hechos a un fabricante y armar un sistema de reguladores junto con las baterías, el problema que tienen que calcular cuantos paneles y cuantas baterías se necesitan para poder mantener la energía constante, para eso se hace un calculo de cargar en kilowatts hora y otro de comparación en amperes, y todo eso tiene un costo alto pero ala larga es muy barato aparte el mantenimiento no es constante. solo es comentario les mando un saludin.


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 3, 2010)

hacer paneles solares con la eficiencia de los que ya se pueden comprar no es nada facil para alguien que no tenga maquinaria especializada...

saludos...


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 24, 2010)

lo del uso de este sistema tan costoso es viable si se vive en un país como el mio que vende todos sus recursos a empresas extranjeras que después no los vende a nosotros los usuarios a un precio alto.

yo estoy pensando en embarcarme en un proyecto como este ya que por acá la energía es muy costosa.

conocí una persona que esta instalando este sistema y me dice que la inversión es grandisima pero tienes energía gratis por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Enrique12345 (May 10, 2011)

Hola Estimados Foreros,hace tiempo que trabajo en este tipo de proyecto (Crear energía propia)
ya realicé pruebas con inversores  de onda seno pura de diseño propio y en eso no he tenido inconveniente ,la energía almacenada no es problema ,el inconveniente es el alto costo de los paneles fotovoltaicos,sin embargo me enteré de que existe forma de comprar paneles para armar y bajarían bastante los costos ya que como vienen de 1,2V se deben interconectar entre sí y agregar su estructura ( marco de aluminio , vidrio y cables) el problema es que no he podido encontrar el proveedor de este tipo de producto.

Si alguien sabe quien los distribuye, se lo agradeceré.


----------

